# London Chihuahua Meetups



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I am the organizer of the London Chihuahua and Papillon Meetup Group and North London Toy Breed and Small Dog Group, We are open to all small dogs and toy breeds. We meet about once a month mostly in central and north London. Come and join us for walks and chat, its free to join 
 

[email protected]


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next Meet, Easter Sunday, St James Park, London at 2 pm


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Two meets in London coming up, Golders Green Saturday 12 April and St James Park Sunday 4 May. Hope the weather is better :sunny:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*New Meetup's*

Having had to cancel Easter Sunday’s Meet because of SNOW we had a lovely day at St James Park on the 4th May. Meets arranged in London for June and July. Please contact me for more information. :hello1:


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I'm actually interested in the June/July meets! Baby would love to come up to London


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hi pat, Twig and i will hopefully make the June 1st meet


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Chloe

Pleased Twig is feeling better, looking forward to seeing you both again

Pat


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*London Meetup's*

Next meet ups 

Sunday 1st June - Dog Show - Firs Farm Rec Ground, London N13 5QH 

Sunday 15th June - St James Park, London 2pm

Saturday 19th July - Golders Hill Park, Golders Green, NW11 2pm

Please contact me for more info.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

If anyone comes to the Dog Show on Sunday, please come and say Hello. You cant miss me, I will have my 3 papillons with me or ask for me at the booking in tent. Hope the weather is good.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

So pleased, my Sunny-Jim was 2nd in non sporting at the dog show in a very large class. Had a lovely day and the dogs were so good.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next Meetup 15 June, St James Park 2pm. Please let me know if you are thinking of coming. Lets hope the weather is good. :hello2:


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (May 17, 2008)

we are thinkin about coming to your meet in july, it was a fair drive for us though, is it quite a big thing? Do lots of people go?


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I'm coming to the meet on Sunday 15th! Hope I can find you all xD


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

i want to go too! where is the nearest tube?
Or is it easy to drive there?
I have to see if one of my friends with a toy breed too!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

i found Charing cross! now just how to work out hwo to get to the park from the station!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Now i feel like a numnut! the tube station is atchully called st james park lol


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Silent Dreamer, It would be lovely to meet you, but I think it would be to far to travel just for a meet as they are only for about 2-3 hours. 
For anyone coming on Sunday take the "Broadway" exit at St James Park U/Ground, walk down the road opp.(side of pub) into the park and meet that side on the foot bridge, at 2 pm, we will wait for about 1/2hr. then go for a walk. hope the weather is good :coolwink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I might try and make it to some meets as of August (if I can free up some weekends) to socialise Mai, also it has to be said Zero does love a good chi meet up lol little show off.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London meetup, Golders Hill Park, Golders Green,19 July 2pm :coolwink:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*London Meetup*

Next Meets - Golders Hill Park, Golders Green, London 19th July 2pm. and St James Park, London 10 August 2pm. Also I am doing the London Pride Walk for cancer with my dogs on July 13th if anyone wants to sponsor us, please let me know.:hello1:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope the weather is better on the 19th, please let me know if you are thinking of joining us so I know to look out for you:dog: Wish me luck that the weather is good on Sunday, the dogs and I are doing a sponsor walk for cancer in London:toothy2:


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

I may try to make the 10th of August one if thats ok ?, cant make the 19th peggy's puppy party is then  i've never been to a meet up do i just trun up or what ?? :s ..


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Luella, yes you can just turn up, if you are thinking of joining us, please let me know, I will PM you my mobile number. Hope to meet you on the 10 Aug.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*Meetup*

Next Meetup Sunday 10th August 2pm St James Park, London. If you are thinking of joining us please let me know and I can send you my mobile number for use on the day.:coolwink:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next meet 13 September Golders Hill Park. Golders Green at 2 pm, Also arranging a Southend Meetup for the 11 October.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope if some of you can not join us at a meetup,hope you can come along to my Dog Show at Wood Green Civic Centre, London N22 on the 27th September. in aid of The Mayor of Haringey Fund, Classes for all dogs, Pedigree, Crossbreeds, Rescured, Veterans, Child Handler. Enquires: 07593527787 or through this site

Thank you


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

If anyone is coming to the Dog Show on the 27th, please come and say hello. I should be on the booking in table, if not some one at the table will point me out. Judging starts at 11am


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hi pat have you got the full postcode


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Chloe

Post code is N22 8LE. Hope to see you and Twiglet

Pat

07593527787


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thanx Pat will try to make it


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope you can make it.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The North London Small Dog and Chihuahua and Papillon groups are meeting in Southend on the 11 Oct at midday. Meet by the top of lift near the pier, anyone wanting to join us later, up till about 3pm, please call me and I can let you know where we are. 07754207156


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I will be traveling from Fenchurch Street Station if you going by train, please contact me. 

Pat 

07754207156


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Cant make it just now hope to if their are any near my end of the world Croydon.
Enjoy


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Can't do Croydon, to far for me and the dogs Can you do St James Park? Had a lovely day at Southend today, still can't believe the weather we had, the dogs were running around on the beech together, so good to see.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes it was lovely here today, you were lucky the dogs could go on the beach you just scraped in, from october to may!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, we were so lucky with the weather, it was lovely, have put some photos on the meetup site.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Small Dog Meet is November 2nd St James Park 1pm, meet by the foot bridge St James Park underground side of the lake. Please contact me for more info.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The North London Small Dog Meetup Group have a Christmas party arranged for the 13 Dec in Finsbury Park, N4. contact me for more info. :santa:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Loverly meeting some of you at Discover Dog over the weekend, My dogs are Ok and I am still recovering after 2 days at DD


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*Christmas Party Meetup, London*

Chihuahua and small dog meetup Christmas Party, Saturday 13th Dec Finsbury Park, N4. Lets hope the weather is good to us. Contact me for more info. :reindeer::santa:


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

im going to come to one of these after xmas, they sound so good!x


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*Jan Meetup*

Next London meetup is Saturday 17 Jan 09. Wishing you all a Merry Christmas/Happy Holiday and a Very Happy New Year. Don't spoil your little ones too much:santa:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy New Year, all the best for 2009. Next meetup is 17 Jan in Greenwich, SE London, please contact me for more info.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Pat Ross,
can you have a meet up in July. 
This month I will take a blood test for Chico for the (Pet Travel Scheme) He has to stay here for 6 months before going to UK. 

I really want to go to one of the meet ups and meet other friendly Chi people.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi

You name a date you want to meet in July and I will arrange it 


Pat


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

YAY! thank you.


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

i wanted to know, i was intrested in going to one of the meetups. But my chi's are really loud they bark alot at other dogs and sometimes people, (i am tring to quiet them down abit) and will most probably be abit scared 
would it still be ok to go along to the meetups?
Thank you x


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Come along and join us, you may be able to get some advice from other members. Will PM you


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

Great! Thank You  ..i cant make the 17th Jan.
But i want to come to the Feb one please (ooh cant do the 19th thou sisters birthday)  
..could you PM me the details of the Feb meet up if you have them 

Thank you


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Meetup is 21 Feb - St James Park, London at 1 pm


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are thinking of joining us this Saturday, please let me know. Hope the weather is good to us :toothy4:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Weather was so good to us at St James Park, had a lovely day. Next Meetup is Hampstead Heath Saturday 14 March 1pm.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im interested in attending..can i have the address for the march one please


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

We are meeting on the 14 March, outside Hampstead Heath Rail Station, NW3. at 1pm. Its on the Silverlink, Stratford to Richmond line. Nearest underground, Hampstead on the Northern Line. Please let me know if you are coming so I know to look out for you.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

heya..im definately coming to this one!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hey guys..sorry i wont be attending tomorro as im in hospital for two weeks..hope to be at the next one


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next meet Easter Sunday, 1pm St James Park, London please contact me if you are thinking of joining us. Just a reminder, Easter Sunday was early last year, 23rd March, meet at St James Park was cancelled. it snowed 
Will be arranging another meet at Hampstead Heath in May.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us on the 12 April for our Easter Meet in St James Park, London. Hope the weather is good.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Its raining here in North London, and the forecast looks bad for tomorrow but Sunday should be sunny, so if you are thinking of joining us in St James Park, London please let me know.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i was away at the ISTS car show in donnington park...whens the next?


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next meet is Hampstead Heath on May 17th at 1pm


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ill be coming to this one!! who else is going?

whats the nearest station please


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

We meet at the ent. opp. Hampstead Heath overground station (Richmond to Stratford) Anyone wanting to join us on the 17th please let me know. 
07754207156


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Pat Ross said:


> We meet at the ent. opp. Hampstead Heath overground station (Richmond to Stratford) Anyone wanting to join us on the 17th please let me know.
> 07754207156


pat don't put your number on here. it's better in PM or email.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hello...im deffo comin to this..ill text you my number at 6pm tonight.

btw what happens at a meet etc?


----------



## labouille (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello,

I'm gonna move in London in october with my chihuahua and I hope to meet a lot of people with chihuahuas


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hey all..sorry i couldnt make yesterday..had a job dead on one


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi

Sorry you could not make yesterday, have PM you, our next meet is Hampstead Heath 27th June.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Small Dog meetup's 
Hampstead Heath 27 June,
Picnic in the Park, 18 July, Green Park,
St James Park 16 August
Contact me for more info.
Hope some of you can make it


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are thinking of joining us next Saturday Hampstead Heath, please let me know,


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

might bring Lola up in the next one


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London small dog meet is Picnic in the Park, Green Park, 18 July. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Oooh I'd love to come but my pup wont have had all of her vaccinations by then 

Hopefully the one after that wont be too long away


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*Small Dog Meet*

Next London Small Dog meetup is the 16th August, St James Park, London. Please let me know if you are thinking on joining us.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Pat Ross said:


> Next London Small Dog meetup is the 16th August, St James Park, London. Please let me know if you are thinking on joining us.


Ok KiKi's next vaccinations are on the 3rd of August. Im not sure if we have to wait a week or two weeks after the vaccination before she can go out. If its only a week we can come along but if its two weeks then we cant make it. Can anyone tell me how long we're supposed to wait because I forgot to ask my vet


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

my vet sais 10 days after vaccs


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> my vet sais 10 days after vaccs


Thanks 

I'll see what my vet says also and hopefully we'll be able to go


----------



## kisabelle (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it ok for a non-owner to come along to the meet up on the 16th? I'm thinking about getting a chi and crashing your gathering seems like a sensible way to bug you all with questions!?! if it is ok, can someone share more details - time and place etc?
Thanks
x


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The meet is at 1pm in St James Park, London, we meet at the bridge that go's over the lake. If you would like to join us please contact me for my mob. number

Kisabelle, the group is for all small/toy breeds and we should have some chi's , you are welcome to join us. I will mail you my number


----------



## kisabelle (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks Pat!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Small/Toy Breed meetup is Hampstead Heath 19th September. 1pm. All small dogs welcome. Please contact me for more info.


----------



## BlueSkyDogs (Sep 16, 2009)

Is this in Ontario by any chance?


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Its in London UK


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The next London small dog meetup is Southend on 10 October at 12.30pm. please contact me for more info.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Two London Small Dog Meets arranged, 22 November 1pm St James Park, London and Christmas Meet 6 December, 12.15pm Regents Park. Please contact me for more info. Hope some of you can join us.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Pat,

Will yoru meetups always beee in west/central London?

Im having difficulty getting to the meetups as theyre a bit far for me


----------



## ~<3~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Omgosh! Oh Id love to bring Andy along, but im worried he may be abit too much for some dogs Il have to wait till little chichi comes along


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I try to arrange meetup's where its easy for people to get to. St James Park is so near the underground, but am happy to arrange a meet I can get to on public transport, I travel from North London with 3 dogs.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone thinking of joining us in St James Park this Sunday (22nd) please let me know, I can send you my mob. number. Christmas meet in 6 Dec Regents Park. :santa:


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Hiya whos going to the one this sunday ?


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Have about 20 answer yes or maybe on the meetup site, and couple of people who are not on line. But as always if the weather is bad that will change. Will send you my mob. number


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Small Dog meet is our Christmas meet :reindeer: Regents Park 6 Dec, hope the weather is better than it was today, a few did turn up and I had a very nice afternoon.:hello1:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Meet, Sunday 17 Jan, St James Park, London. Wishing you all A Very Happy New Year.ccasion7:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

:dog:Thought I would have to cancell this meet, but looks like the weather will not be to bad,:hello1: cold but dry, I know both me and my dogs could do with a nice afternoon out, having not been able to go to far in this snow. Please contact me if you req more info. This Sunday, 17 Jan 1 pm. St James Park, London


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh thats pants! I would of loved to come but Bailey has his last injection on Monday 18th so i can't really take him out!! Please send me a note for the next one

Rachel


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London small dog meet is on the 21 Feb. at 1pm. We are meeting in Regents Park. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us. All small dogs welcome.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Small Dog Meetup, April 4, Regents Park, London, 1pm. Please contact me if you are think of joining us. Hope the weather is good to us.


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Oooh i've just found this thread. I will definately be coming to one of these but can't this sunday. When will the next be please xx


----------



## Wahwah (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone meet up around battersea park? Or clapham common? I have a 13 week old girl chi that I would like to socialize x


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*May Meet. Barnard Park N1*

The group is 3yrs old on the 8 May. Barnard Park. N1
Meet just inside the ent. in Copenhagan Street at 1pm 
The nearest tube is Angel but many buses run along Copenhagen Street. 
(Bonus: it's only a 15-minute walk from Barnard Park to Mucky Pup, a pub in Angel where dogs are welcome!)


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London small dog meet is on the 27 June. at 1pm. We are meeting in Regents Park. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us. All small dogs welcome.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, I have arranged a evening meet for both my groups, Alexandra Palace, Wood Green , N22 on the 23 July at 6.30pm. Please contact me if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Have cancelled this Fridays meet as no one answered yes or maybe and I don't want to go to Ally Pally on my own in the evening. 
Regents Park are holding the Boomerang Pets Party this Saturday. I know its short notice, have only just seen it, but you may have read about the K99 ice cream

http://www.dailymail....

Hope the link works. Meet at York Gate, between Baker Street ans Regents Park underground.

Pat

07754207156


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next meetup Battersea Park, South London, 28 August. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Do you guys take your Chi's on the underground then?


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

AllaboutEve said:


> Do you guys take your Chi's on the underground then?


I have done but you have to carry them!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I travel on the underground with my 3 papillons.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

haha didnt know there would be meets so close to me. we are just off old kent road south east london.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Meetup, Saturday 4 December. Meet at Hampstead Heath overground rail station at 1pm, a walk across the Heath and onto The Spaniard pub at 2pm, dogs can come into the pub. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us as I need to let them know a idea of how many of us. Thank you :hello1:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Please let me know if you thinking of join us next Saturday, I want to able to contact people if it snows.


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you have any meetups in march or april onwards?
I would LOVE to join you
I live in kent, butl ondon isn't too far off
My only problem is I really don't want to not be able to find you :S


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

We meet about once a month, If you are thinking of joining us I can send you my number so you can find us.


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

That would be brilliant!
Thank you


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The next London meetup is Saturday 5 Feb. We are meeting opp. the Spaniards Inn. NW3 7JJ at 1pm. We will be walking the dogs on Hampstead Heath and back to the pub for about 2pm. Dogs can go into the pub, but when we went in Dec. there was no room inside for a large group, but the garden has a large covered warm area. Please contact me for more info.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

ooh, wish I lived in London!!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London meet is 6 March, Regents Park, London. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us. :hello1:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Dog meetup, "A Grand Day Out" Sponsored Walk, Battersea Park, London. 10 April. Supporting Wallace & Gromit's Children Foundation & The Kennel Club Charitable Trust. Please contact me if you are thinking of joining us. Thank you :hello1:


----------



## ShortyMcStompy (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, I am a brand new Chi owner who lives just outside London and is a commuter (hence have a paid for season ticket just begging to be used at weekends). As she is very new to us 10th April may be too soon but I will see what I can do. If I miss this one I can't wait to join another.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*London Meetup*

please let me know if you are thinking of joining us so I can let you know meetup point on the day. 

Thanks

Pat

07754207156


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next Meetup, Hampstead Heath Saturday 14 May. Please contact me if you are thinking of joining us. Its the groups 4th Birthday ccasion6:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Meetup, Regents Park, 3 July - Theme - American Independence Day - Please contact me if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone thinking of joining us on the 3 July at Regents Park, please contact me. Thank you :hello1:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Dog Meetup, Kensington Gardens 1pm, Sunday 14 August, please contact me if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i really need to get down to one of these but im so busy lately  x


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope you get to come and join us soon :hello1:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*August 2011 meetup*

Because of the riots in London I have canceled the Kensington Gardens meet on the 14 Aug. Hope we can still have the September meet in Trent Park, and hope to arrange a Southend Meet in Octorber, dogs can play on the beech in Octorber. :hello1:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

a shame you've had to cancel, have you got a date for the trent park meet thats so close to me


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I would be interested in the Southend one in October.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Tabitha said:


> I would be interested in the Southend one in October.


ohhh, Southend?? I would like to come too!! 
I grew up there and visit frequently!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Chloe
Trent Park is the 4 September at 1pm, Southend date not fixed yet, but will let you know. :hello1:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

id be interested in the southend date too x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Pat Ross said:


> Hi Chloe
> Trent Park is the 4 September at 1pm, Southend date not fixed yet, but will let you know. :hello1:


ah thanks Pat think im at the midland chi club show on the 4th, if i dont go will pop along to trent park tho with B & T if not will try for the southend one


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*Saturday 15 Oct.*

Dogs are able to play on the beech in October. Meet by the top of the lift by the pier at 11.30am. If you are unable to get there by 11.30am we will be on the beech. Looking out to the sea from the lift/pier turn left, past the fun fair. More details to follow. Please note, if the weather forcast says rain, this will be canceled.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Pat what date in October is that?


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry,  Saturday 15 Oct.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

haha, so cool!! It's on my birthday!!! I will be there


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

So do you bring the cakes ?? only joking :hello1:


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Pat Ross said:


> So do you bring the cakes ?? only joking :hello1:


ccasion6: LOL! I may just have to do that!!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it ok if me and ninja come. To Southend on the 15 th of October. I live a hour away but would love to meet some of you. And I'm sure ninja would to. 11.30. Southend on the 15 th on the Peir. By lifts. See you then


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope the weather is good to us on the 15 Oct. at Southend. 

Pat

07754207156


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope so. I am really looking forward to the meet up. It is going to be so nice to meet other chi's and their people. 
How many people are you roughly expecting Pat?


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't think this will be a big meet. Hope to see some of you tomorrow.
Pat
07754207156


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry none of you could join us yesterday, the weather was so good to us. My 3 are still recovering


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry Pat - had really intended joining in yesterday but " family stuff" kind of got in the way and all my plans went out the window.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I know these things happen, hope we can arrange a meetup soon.:daisy:


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*London Theatre Show UK*

Anyone in or around London wanting to take part in a Theatre Show and bring the dog in London in Jan. 2012 please let me know. 07754207156. Merry Christmas to all. :reindeer:


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Hi do u mean go to see a theatre show?


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Its you and your dog taking part in a theatre experience, I can't say to much as it would spoil it for any one who has paid for a ticket. You can read what Stephen Fry thought about it on his Twitter.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Show is on till the 19 Jan. in London UK. Please contact me if you would like to take part 07754207156 :cheer:


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

I did have a little search but I'm not sure poppy would sit still long enough on a confined space. But what a fab idea, just shows how things are changing in respect to welcoming dogs in more places!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

iThe show is you and your dog taking part, please contact me for more info. 07754207156


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next meetup is 12.30 pm, Sunday 26 Feb. Regents Park, Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely meet yesterday in Regents Park, 25 dog owners joined us on a great afternoon out.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Meetup Easter Sunday 8 April, St James Park London. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.Hope the weather stays nice :sunny: Thank you


----------



## hannahw (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi im new to this site and i would love for my chi Tilly to be able to play with some other chi's! Are there any meet ups soon? Thanks x


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London meetup, Sunday 20 May, Regents Park, London. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us. Its the North London Toy Dog groups 5th Birthday. ccasion6:
Sorry, changed date from the 13th to the 20th as the London Pet Show is on at Earls Court on 12/13 May


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

wish i was in london


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm only a couple of hours drive from london. I will see whats happening with uni but I'd defo like to try and make it up with Rio to meet some others like him.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The next London meetup is Hampstead Heath on Sunday 8 July. Please contact me if you are thinking of joining us. Hope the weather is OK :sunny:


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Pat 

Just wanted to know when your next meet up was - would love to bring my pup


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next meet is Regents Park on the 13 Sept. No meet before because of the Olympics, public transport and parking will be a nightmare.  I will post a reminder nearer the time.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

oh brill  will pencil it in my diary pending further confirmation  looking forward to meeting you and and the rest


----------



## tinkerwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh I might have to come to one of these, all Ted's friends are huge in comparison to him


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry, next meet should say 16 Sept. (Sunday) Regents Park, meet at 12.30, start walk at 1pm. Please let me know if you thinking of coming.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Dog meet 11.30 am Saturday 27 Oct. Southend, please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## Hector (Sep 1, 2012)

Southend will be lovely, we will be coming for sure.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Hector and family, looking forward to meeting you all again. Pleased you enjoyed the meet at Regents Park


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Meet still on for Saturday 27 Oct, Southend, if the weather is going to be good to us  Meet at the top of the lift by pier at 11.30. If you think you will be joining us later we will be on the beech, looking out to the sea/pier, turn left, past the funfair. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## Hector (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes we will be coming.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*Discover Dogs, Earls Court London UK 10/11 November Dogs by invite only*

Discover Dogs presented by the Kennel Club

Anyone coming to Discover Dog, Earls Court, London UK, please come along and say hello to me on the Papillon stand


----------



## Xena (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello I am new'ish here, I m Linda my babe is a female, 15 mts 2.5 lbs and would like to meet up one day, please advise on dates,
thanks


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Linda

I have sent you a PM


----------



## Xena (Dec 7, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Meetup, Regents Park, Saturday, 12.30.pm 26th Jan. Please contact me if you are thinking of joining us


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London meet, Regents Park Sunday 24 Feb, also meet on Easter Saturday 30 March. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.
Pat


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Meetup 18th May, Hampstead Heath, Small Dog Groups 6th Birthday. All dogs welcome. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Meetup, Hampstead Heath, 12.45pm Saturday 17 August. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## Mayahuel (Aug 2, 2013)

*Hello!*



Pat Ross said:


> Next London Meetup, Hampstead Heath, 12.45pm Saturday 17 August. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.


Hi Pat,

My name is Liz and i have my first chihuahua for four weeks now. I was hoping i could come and join you on saturday 17th at Hanstead Heath? Liz x


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Liz

I have sent you a PM. Hope to see you on the 17th


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The next London Dog meetup is Saturday 5 Oct. 11.30am Southend beech. Dogs are allowed on the beech in October. Please let me know if you are thinking of joining us. If unable to make it for 11.30am please contact me and I can let you know how to find us.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope the weather is going to be good to us, meet at the top of the lift by the pier at 11.30am. We will wait for a while but if you miss us, looking out to the sea, turn left past the fun fair, you should find us on the beech. If you want my mob. number please PM me.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

My chi and sisters can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh no I missed this event, any chance of another arrangement soon? X


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

ILovemyChiChi said:


> Oh no I missed this event, any chance of another arrangement soon? X


Im up for organising one if anyone is interested. A few of us are around West essex.

Where are you based?


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

I live in London  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

ILovemyChiChi said:


> I live in London
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


London is a big place he he he  are you to the north, East, South or West? 
I grew up in the east so I know about monthly meetings that happen in the northy area at Hampstead heath


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm in North London so Hampstead Heath is not to far at all! What a gorgeous park it is!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

Will you accept even people with no chi?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Giubba said:


> Will you accept even people with no chi?


Um other little dogs turn up, like papillons and yorkies. But not big dogs


Though I think pat ross sometimes invites big friendly dogs to her meetups when she merges her groups


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

And what about no dogs at all?
I mean, my naughty one is in Italy and if I eventually join you I will be alone - at max with my fiancé


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London meetup is Sunday 1st December at Hampstead Heath. As this is our Christmas meet, we will go onto the pub, the Garden Gate after. Please PM me if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Pat Ross said:


> Next London meetup is Sunday 1st December at Hampstead Heath. As 5this is our Christmas meet, we will go onto the pub, the Garden Gate after. Please PM me if you are thinking of joining us.


I'll go!  thanks for organising it!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

I would love to come but im not from London - I can catch a train to Euston - can I use a tube to hampstead heath and are dogs allowed on the tube - they are allowed on the trains - if they aren't maybe I could catch a bus ??Also I would want to bring rosie too - she is just a miniature jack Russell and extremely friendly


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Dogs are allowed on the tube. We meet by Hampstead Heath over ground station. I will PM you my mob. number.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Pat - I have sent two pms but im not sure you have received them and I have left a message on your profile - looking forward to meeting all you guys next week


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

What time will every one be meeting on the 1st December?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Meetup 1 Dec. at 12.45pm to start walk about 1pm. meet at entrance opp. Hampstead Heath overground station NW3 2QD (Not underground) this is the Stratford to Richmond line. Please note some of the dogs may not be Chihuahua's or small. Please PM me if you want my mob number


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

unfortunately not gonna be able to make it on sunday - have a 1am start on Monday morning so with the 2 hours each way travelling its not gonna be possible - maybe catch you all the next time


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

Very much enjoyed our meet up today!!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Pleased you enjoyed the meet, now you have joined the group you will see the photos. I thought the photo of you on the Heath was really nice. If you want me to send it to you please PM your email address.


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you  I saw it already, lovely photos you took! Definitely looking forward to the next one already  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Dog meetup is 25 Jan at 12.45pm , Regents Park, London. Please contact me if you are thinking of joining us. Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## TedZeplin (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello I'd really like to join your group


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Delayed 7th birthday for the North London Small Dog Meetup. Meet at 12.45 and start walk at 1pm. Meet opp Hampstead Heath overground (Stratford - Richmond line) and then to the Garden Gate Pub, This time we will ignore weather forecast LOL. Meet will be for all 3 groups. Sorry about delay in arranging a meet. over the last 9 weeks both little Rowas and Miko have gone to rainbow bridge.

07754207156


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*Meet up Sunday 17.Aug, Regents Park, London*

Meet at the Smokehouse in the Park. at 12.45 walk will start about 1pm. The Smokehouse is on Broadwalk where the Honest Sausage used to be. Please contact me if you would like to join us.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next meet Southend Beach Oct 4 at 11-30 am please contact me if you are thinking of joining us


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*Southend Meetup 4 Oct 2014*

Dogs are able to play on the beech in October. Meet by the top of the lift by the pier at 11.30am. If you are unable to get there by 11.30am we will be on the beech. Looking out to the sea from the lift/pier turn left, past the fun fair, you should find us easily on the beech.
Please contact me if you are thinking 
of joining us


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Dogs are able to play on the beech in October. Meet by the top of the lift by the pier at 11.30am. If you are unable to get there by 11.30am we will be on the beech. Looking out to the sea from the lift/pier turn left, past the fun fair, you should find us easily on the beech. I hope to be at Fenchurch Station at about 10am to catch to 10.10 train..


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

London Christmas meet is on Sunday 7 Dec, Regents Park, please let me know if you are thinking of joining us.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Still going?*

Hi
Are the London chi meets still going? does anyone know please? :daisy:


X


----------

